# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  2 nouveaux copaing

## half

Pour combler vos besoins de larmes et bercer vos oreilles je viens d&#39;ajouter les 2 smileys que vous aviez demandé

  :&#39;( et   ::siffle::  

Voila de rien  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

merci O grand et ténébreux mysterieux

----------


## Haga

Oh merciiiiiiiiiii

 ::siffle::  :&#39;(

----------


## ducon

La Rédaction (PBUH) t’a donné son accord ?

----------


## Skiant

merci pour les smileys.   ::happy2::

----------


## Castor

On s&#39;approche de MSN, avec deux avatars animés en plus. Par contre le sifflotant est moins bien réussi je trouve.

----------


## Serra

Merci, quelle classe ce Half !  :B): 

Après le misérable topic du misérable fan club de GeorgeS, je propose que l&#39;on en crée un à la gloire de ce grand gourou capable, en 2 coups de pelle, de nous mettre en place 2 nouveaux smileys ! (bon, et aussi pour qu&#39;il apporte la Half Touch à ce bon vieux fofo, accessoirement)  ::siffle::  

J&#39;en pleure de joie tiens  ::cry::  

 ::ninja::

----------


## space_mammouth

ouais moi je suis contre les avatars animés! c&#39;est pour les gosses ca, c&#39;est une insulte à l&#39;élite intellectuelle constituée par les participants à ce forum.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J&#39;aime bien celui qui siffle moi, même si on dirait plutôt un canard à oreilles qu&#39;un lapin :P

 ::siffle::

----------


## gripoil

Ah oui c&#39;est tout a fait ça!
J&#39;me disais y&#39;a une merde avec ce smiley c&#39;est que c&#39;est un canard tout a fait!
Sinon y&#39;en a qui voulait celui qui pleure mais sans les larmes qui coulent!
... Préparez vous aux représailles!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Cool ! Merci Half !

----------


## El Gringo

Merci Nouveau, tu peux continuer à faire ton boulot.

----------


## Snowman

> ouais moi je suis contre les avatars animés! c&#39;est pour les gosses ca, c&#39;est une insulte à l&#39;élite intellectuelle constituée par les participants à ce forum.


Pluzun.

D&#39;ailleurs el pack que Gripoil a fait (merci à lui au passage), je suis en train de le refaire en fixe. 

Oui je suis un grand malade   ::wacko::

----------


## Goji

mais il sont très bien ces smilies, bande de rabat-joies !

----------


## Lucille

Pour ce qu&#39;ils vont me servir ils sont parfaits !



Spoiler Alert! 


Oui j&#39;ai changé d&#39;avis j&#39;écris, parfois :D
Et je me relis avant de poster pour éviter les fautes... :/

----------


## blueray

Wouhou! merci half, pluzun pour la création d&#39;un topic à sa gloire!

(par contre je suis pas des masses fan de celui qui sifflote, c&#39;est possible d&#39;organiser un concour de dessinage de smiley-lapin qui sifflote avec un abonnement de 10 ans à canardplus à la clef?)

----------


## ducon

En même temps, un autre a disparu.  ::cry:: 
Et celui que je viens d’utiliser a deux entrées.  ::siffle::

----------


## b0b0

heureusement que boulon m&#39;avait promis un smiley  ::ninja:: 
sinon merci l&#39;extraterrestre

----------


## Nyrius

merci half  ::lol::

----------


## Goji

Celui qui sifflote a beaucoup de succès en tous cas, on le voit fleurir sur tous les topic  ::lol::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Par contre, on a perdu MrGreen et Angry...
Je ne sais pas si ça fallait le coup finalement...

----------


## Nono

Faudrait un lapin mrgreen, qui sourit de toutes ses belles dents et tout.

----------


## jofission

Faudrait un lapin méchant, type lapin-garou pour la colère.   ::ninja::

----------


## Threanor

> Par contre, on a perdu MrGreen et Angry...
> Je ne sais pas si ça fallait le coup finalement...


Non non c&#39;est fait exprès les smileys pourris qu&#39;on trouve sur tous les forums, ça n&#39;a pas beaucoup d&#39;intérêt sur ce site je trouve.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais grave !

----------


## space_mammouth

::(: 
rrhh!!
bientot on va arriver à l&#39;originalité de msn.

----------


## half

> rrhh!!
> bientot on va arriver à l&#39;originalité de msn.


En même temps rien ne vous empéche d&#39;user des balises img pour nous faire découvrir de nouveaux smileys   

Signé un modo consiencieux (edit : qui poste des smileys de merde)

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, quand tu repasses à la rédac avec ton Walt Disney pourri dans les oreilles, je peux te promettre qu&#39;on va te modérer au taser, pourriture hippy-floodeuse.

----------


## espérentya

c&#39;est tout ?
 ::blink::

----------


## space_mammouth

> En même temps rien ne vous empéche d&#39;user des balises img pour nous faire découvrir de nouveaux smileys   
> 
> Signé un modo consiencieux (edit : qui poste des smileys de merde)


ca va half c&#39;était pas méchant, c&#39;est juste que l&#39;usage abusif des animations sur un forum ca a tendance à fatiguer les yeux. genre    ::siffle::   ::zzz::   ::wub::  
ca fait un peu défilé du 14 Juillet.

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais vous avez fini vos défilés de smileys ?

J&#39;ai peur que ça se finisse très rapidement dans les larmes et dans le sang (le vôtre dans les deux cas).

----------


## half

> ca va half c&#39;était pas méchant, c&#39;est juste que l&#39;usage abusif des animations sur un forum ca a tendance à fatiguer les yeux. genre      
> ca fait un peu défilé du 14 Juillet.


Bien oui je vois pas où est le problème   ::wacko::

----------


## NitroG42

> Ouais grave !


Putain c&#39;est copyrighté par moi ca !

----------


## space_mammouth

> Bien oui je vois pas où est le problème


ok j&#39;arréte les polémiques inutiles ne visant qu&#39;à polémiquer inutilement.

----------


## b0b0

HAlf ça tombe bien que tu sois là, tout le monde réclame ce smiley
 ou en plus gros

----------


## ducon

Il existe en lapin ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Merci, quelle classe ce Half !  
> 
> Après le misérable topic du misérable fan club de GeorgeS, je propose que l&#39;on en crée un à la gloire de ce grand gourou capable, en 2 coups de pelle, de nous mettre en place 2 nouveaux smileys ! (bon, et aussi pour qu&#39;il apporte la Half Touch à ce bon vieux fofo, accessoirement)  
> 
> J&#39;en pleure de joie tiens


c&#39;est surtout quelui en 1 h c&#39;est fait et que le gros boulon en six mois on a pas l&#39;ombre d&#39;un smiley

----------


## El Gringo

> c&#39;est surtout quelui en 1 h c&#39;est fait et que le gros boulon en six mois on a pas l&#39;ombre d&#39;un smiley


Ben c&#39;est que pendant 6 mois personne n&#39;avaient les droits pour modifier les smileys. Alors boulon il a promis un smiley tout seul dans son coin, il va tenter d&#39;intimider Nouveau pour ne plus se faire traiter de mytho, mais nous on n&#39;en veut pas de ce smiley alors on le laissera pas passer. No pasaran, la lucha continua ! C&#39;est la lucha final...

----------


## Jolaventur

tant que le nouveau il a pas une tronche de premier de la classe comme threanor moi ça me va

----------


## El Gringo

> tant que le nouveau il a pas une tronche de premier de la classe comme threanor moi ça me va


Ah mais threanor il a pas une tronche de premier de la classe, c&#39;est une grande saucisse barbue surnommée l&#39;asticot obèse par ses propres parents. Et Nouveau non plus n&#39;est pas joli-joli, d&#39;ailleurs ses parents refusent même de le reconnaître.

----------


## Guest

> Ben c&#39;est que pendant 6 mois personne n&#39;avaient les droits pour modifier les smileys. Alors boulon il a promis un smiley tout seul dans son coin, il va tenter d&#39;intimider Nouveau pour ne plus se faire traiter de mytho, mais nous on n&#39;en veut pas de ce smiley alors on le laissera pas passer. No pasaran, la lucha continua ! C&#39;est la lucha final...


Libre la lucha au moins?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ah mais threanor il a pas une tronche de premier de la classe, c&#39;est une grande saucisse barbue surnommée l&#39;asticot obèse par ses propres parents. Et Nouveau non plus n&#39;est pas joli-joli, d&#39;ailleurs ses parents refusent même de le reconnaître.


la photo juste avant vient du profil de l&#39;asticot obèse

----------


## NitroG42

> la photo juste avant vient du profil de l&#39;asticot obèse


Tu te doute bien que c&#39;est son petit ami, où la personne qu&#39;il a tatoué sur son pénis hein...

----------


## space_mammouth

remarque jolaventur t&#39;es plutot beau gosse toi aussi sur ton avatar.

----------


## NitroG42

on pourrait avoir un smiley avec un lapin pendu ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Moi je voudrais un lapin qui bave  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi je voudrais un lapin qui bave


un lapin enragé  ::lol::

----------


## b0b0

> Ben c&#39;est que pendant 6 mois personne n&#39;avaient les droits pour modifier les smileys. Alors boulon il a promis un smiley tout seul dans son coin, il va tenter d&#39;intimider Nouveau pour ne plus se faire traiter de mytho, mais nous on n&#39;en veut pas de ce smiley alors on le laissera pas passer. No pasaran, la lucha continua ! C&#39;est la lucha final...


Boulon est plus musclé que toi !   ::siffle::

----------


## Goji

On n&#39;est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même (par contre c&#39;est chiant parce qu&#39;il faut les garder sous le coude)

----------


## mescalin

et les smileys géants?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Si quelqu&#39;un refait les smiley MrGreen et Angry version Lapin, ils seront intégrés ?

----------


## b0b0

> Si quelqu&#39;un refait les smiley MrGreen et Angry version Lapin, ils seront intégrés ?


nan rien en fait

----------


## b0b0

> on pourrait avoir un smiley avec un lapin pendu ?



un truc du genre ?

----------


## space_mammouth

> un truc du genre ?


pas mal!   ::happy2::  
il aurait peut etre l air un peu plus mort avec les oreilles vers le bas.

----------


## Daeke

> J&#39;aime bien celui qui siffle moi, même si on dirait plutôt un canard à oreilles qu&#39;un lapin


Je pense la même chose mais c&#39;est pas évident de faire un lapin qui siffle :/ .

----------


## b0b0

De toute façon un lapin ça siffle pas !

----------


## Sylvine

> De toute façon un lapin ça siffle pas !


Si!

----------


## Guest

Il est pas coloré uniformément ton truc, on voit des blancs.

----------


## b0b0

HAHA LE NOOB !

----------


## ducon

> Il est pas coloré uniformément ton truc, on voit des blancs.


Ça s’appelle des yeux et des dents.

----------


## b0b0

> Ça s’appelle des yeux et des dents.


nan regarde bien ! il a des taches blanche :beurk:

sylvine !

----------


## Sylvine

> Il est pas coloré uniformément ton truc, on voit des blancs.


TA GUEULE LE POIVROT!

----------


## Goji

Il est très bien ce lapin en colère  ::):

----------


## Guest

> TA GUEULE LE POIVROT!


Ah ben là c&#39;est nickel  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> Ah ben là c&#39;est nickel


  ::wub::  
:bisous:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> un lapin enragé


Nan, nan. Il bave d&#39;envie.

----------


## El Gringo

Et un lapin avec une auréole, personne de motivé pour faire une bonne tête d&#39;innocent ?   ::cry::

----------


## NitroG42

j&#39;ai essayé de remplacer mister green mais c&#39;est pas formidable...

----------


## Sylvine

> Et un lapin avec une auréole, personne de motivé pour faire une bonne tête d&#39;innocent ?


Nan, c&#39;est pas moi qui ai dis que Gringo était un travesti.

----------


## El Gringo

> Nan, c&#39;est pas moi qui ai dis que Gringo était un travesti.


Pas mal pour un banni

----------


## Erokh

je verrais l&#39;auréole plus penchée vers l&#39;arrière, moi  ::siffle::

----------


## Daeke

> TA GUEULE LE POIVROT!


Effectivement là c&#39;est pas mal mais tu as viré tous mes effets d&#39;anti-aliasing. Au lieu de tout recolorer en rouge, il fallait mettre une teinte de rouge foncée à la place du gris.

----------


## b0b0

> Effectivement là c&#39;est pas mal mais tu as viré tous mes effets d&#39;anti-aliasing. Au lieu de tout recolorer en rouge, il fallait mettre une teinte de rouge foncée à la place du gris.


Ouaip c&#39;est qu&#39;un nul  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

> j&#39;ai essayé de remplacer mister green mais c&#39;est pas formidable...


Tu n’as pas utilisé le même vert. Rends-le plus clair, celui-là est trop sombre.

----------


## b0b0



----------


## ducon

████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████

----------


## b0b0

fastoche
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████
████████████████████████

----------


## NitroG42

> Tu n’as pas utilisé le même vert. Rends-le plus clair, celui-là est trop sombre.


et là ?

----------


## ducon

Toujours trop sombre.
La couleur est #59ffc8.
Sinon, la joue à gauche fait une excroissance bizarre. Il manque le cou ?

----------


## NitroG42

> et là ?



sinon je propose de remplacer les tags des smileys ex :
:D = :mrgreen:
:&#39;( =  ::cry:: 

Ca serait moins chiant à écrire.
Ok ca fait msn kikoolol alors je demande l&#39;avis des autres.

edit : a nan half est un dieu et c&#39;est déjà fait pour cry :D
trop bien ! :&#39;(

----------


## Sylvine

> Effectivement là c&#39;est pas mal mais tu as viré tous mes effets d&#39;anti-aliasing. Au lieu de tout recolorer en rouge, il fallait mettre une teinte de rouge foncée à la place du gris.


Pfff, anti-aliasing...
Et pourquoi pas du Bump-Mapping?


C&#39;est mieux là (bien que je vois pas de différences)?

----------


## ducon

Les dents sont bizarres, la bouche aussi.

----------


## XWolverine

> Pfff, anti-aliasing...
> Et pourquoi pas du Bump-Mapping?


[VieuxCon]
L&#39;antialiasing existait en dessin 2D bien avant qu&#39;on l&#39;implémente sur le rendu des scènes 3D dans les jeux. C&#39;est juste pour diminuer les effets d&#39;escalier et ça servait souvent et de manière efficace quand les résolutions et le nombre de couleurs etaient ridiculement faibles. Oui, sur le C64, on faisait de l&#39;antialiasing  ::happy2::  
[/VieuxCon]
Sale jeune  ::XD::

----------


## Sylvine

> Les dents sont bizarres, la bouche aussi.


Ba les dents sont exactement pareils que là dessus   ::mellow::  et la bouche ne change presque pas.

----------


## b0b0

> Ba les dents sont exactement pareils que là dessus   et la bouche ne change presque pas.


il est naze ton smayelaid stou !  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> il est naze ton smayelaid stou !




 <--- b0b0

----------


## b0b0

> <--- b0b0


Nan moi j&#39;avais celui qui pleure mais en non animé  :B):

----------


## Daeke

> C&#39;est mieux là (bien que je vois pas de différences)?


Ouep c&#39;est mieux   :;):  .

----------


## jofission

> Si quelqu&#39;un refait les smiley MrGreen et Angry version Lapin, ils seront intégrés ?



Ouais ya pas de lapins en colère c&#39;est chiant.   ::(: 

EDITH : 

Ah oué pas mal !  :;):

----------


## NitroG42

t&#39;as oublié ma pathétique tentative...

Si quelqu&#39;un veut le reprendre pour mieux le faire, ou en refasse un, qu&#39;il ne gène pas par ce que le mien il fait trop peur  ::|:

----------


## Goji

Il pourra plaire au zombilapinophiles, quoique avec toutes ces dents, cela peut éventuellement rebuter les sensibles du gland.

----------


## NitroG42

Ouais, on va faire un lapin ithyphallique qui fera la nique à tous ces pauvres smileys dépourvus d&#39;outils à copulation.

----------


## El Gringo

> t&#39;as oublié ma pathétique tentative...
> 
> Si quelqu&#39;un veut le reprendre pour mieux le faire, ou en refasse un, qu&#39;il ne gène pas par ce que le mien il fait trop peur


On dirait un lapin jaune mais vert... C&#39;est conceptuel.

----------


## NitroG42

> On dirait un lapin jaune mais vert... C&#39;est conceptuel.


plus que ca, c&#39;est fait avec paint !

----------


## Sylvine

> plus que ca, c&#39;est fait avec paint !


Ba tu crois que j&#39;utilise quoi?
 :B):  
Paint all the way!

----------


## b0b0

bon je m&#39;en charge  :B):

----------


## b0b0

C&#39;est bon, il est pas mal du tout je trouve, je me suis même cassé le cul à refaire le même dégradé (le même que sur  l&#39;original mr green)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ouais sympa  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> Ouais sympa


merci 



sinon j&#39;aime mieux ma version triste  c&#39;est pas tout à fait la même expression, celle là est plus fort ! (ou pas )

----------


## Sylvine



----------


## b0b0

> t&#39;as oublié ma pathétique tentative...
> 
> Si quelqu&#39;un veut le reprendre pour mieux le faire, ou en refasse un, qu&#39;il ne gène pas par ce que le mien il fait trop peur

----------


## Sylvine

> heu il un peu déformé non ?


Non.

----------


## b0b0

> Non.


 un peu quand même

----------


## Sylvine

> un peu quand même


NON!

----------


## b0b0

> NON!


si !

----------


## Sylvine

> si !


Non!

(je dois en être à la 5éme version)

----------


## b0b0

> Non!
> 
> (je dois en être à la 5éme version)

----------


## Gunzen-R



----------


## b0b0

> 


il est classe, par contre il est à améliorer, le truc noir qui dépasse gâche tout

----------


## Gunzen-R

>

----------


## b0b0

et t&#39;as pas respecté le anti-aliasing :daeke:

----------


## Gunzen-R



----------


## b0b0



----------


## rouge

J&#39;adore !

----------


## Threanor

Bon sylvine et b0b0, proposer des nouveaux smileys pourquoi pas mais faire dégénérer le topic en dispute de niveau maternelle sur le thème de mon smiley il est mieux que le tien, c&#39;est super lourd. C&#39;est la deuxième fois que je vous y prend, j&#39;ai déjà fait une fois le ménage alors dernier avertissement avant sanction.

----------


## NitroG42

j&#39;avais fait le même dégradé que toi au début b0b0, mais ducon m&#39;a dit que c&#39;était trop sombre....
alors j&#39;ai mis la couleur html qu&#39;il m&#39;a donné...

----------


## Sylvine

> Bon sylvine et b0b0, proposer des nouveaux smileys pourquoi pas mais faire dégénérer le topic en dispute de niveau maternelle sur le thème de mon smiley il est mieux que le tien, c&#39;est super lourd. C&#39;est la deuxième fois que je vous y prend, j&#39;ai déjà fait une fois le ménage alors dernier avertissement avant sanction.


C&#39;est lui qui a commencé!


Ok j&#39;arrete...   ::|:

----------


## b0b0

> j&#39;avais fait le même dégradé que toi au début b0b0, mais ducon m&#39;a dit que c&#39;était trop sombre....
> alors j&#39;ai mis la couleur html qu&#39;il m&#39;a donné...


attend je vais essayer de régler ça en touchant au contraste

----------


## NitroG42

On pourrait pas juste vous bannir tout les deux et prendre mon smileys ?  ::siffle:: 

de toute facon vous allez recommencer on vous connait trop !

----------


## sissi



----------


## George Sable

> sinon j&#39;aime mieux ma version triste  c&#39;est pas tout à fait la même expression, celle là est plus fort ! (ou pas )


George Sable approves of this.

----------


## b0b0

> George Sable approves of this.


Merci, monsieur   ::wub::

----------


## NitroG42

Nitro disapproves of this.
J&#39;aime bien le smiley actuel moi :méchant:

----------


## b0b0

> Nitro disapproves of this.
> J&#39;aime bien le smiley actuel moi :méchant:


moi aussi, mais le miens il a pas la même émotion stou !

----------


## sissi

Bon,il sont bieng les mieng ou pas????

----------


## b0b0

> Bon,il sont bieng les mieng ou pas????


NAN C4EST DE LA MERDE §

ps: je rigole, moi je les aime bien, sauf qu&#39;il y&#39;a pas de fond transparent BOUH !

----------


## sissi

> NAN C4EST DE LA MERDE §
> 
> ps: je rigole, moi je les aime bien, sauf qu&#39;il y&#39;a pas de fond transparent BOUH !


Refait les ,j&#39;ai la flemme...

----------


## Daeke

> ...


Ton smiley "triste" me donne plutôt l&#39;impression d&#39;être en colère.
Sinon ton smiley mrgreen, j&#39;aime pas le dégradé (je préfère les couleurs unies) et je n&#39;aime pas non plus la bouche :/ .

Donc moi je vous propose ça :

----------


## NitroG42

> Ton smiley "triste" me donne plutôt l&#39;impression d&#39;être en colère.
> Sinon ton smiley mrgreen, j&#39;aime pas le dégradé (je préfère les couleurs unies) et je n&#39;aime pas non plus la bouche :/ .
> 
> Donc moi je vous propose ça :


j&#39;aime beaucoup, sauf que je trouve pas la bouche assez sarcastique.
Pour moi mrgreen, c&#39;est un smiley qui doit dire nanananère !

----------


## Daeke

> j&#39;aime beaucoup, sauf que je trouve pas la bouche assez sarcastique.
> Pour moi mrgreen, c&#39;est un smiley qui doit dire nanananère !




Sinon j&#39;ai retrouvé ce smiley "colère" dans mes "archives" :

----------


## Sylvine

> 


Celui là fait plus mr green à mon avis.

----------


## NitroG42

Moi je veux un smiley Sarge, un peu comme celui de Sissi mais en moins shooter et plus sérieux !

mon dieu je parle comme gripoil !

aahhhh!

ah!!!!!

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## spongebong

Merci les copaings jay pleins de lapaings dans ma signature.

----------


## jofission

> 



Je vote pour !

----------


## b0b0

> Je vote pour !


HA TU VOIS DAEKE ! :jaloux va:

----------


## Daeke

> HA TU VOIS DAEKE ! :jaloux va:


Ce n&#39;est pas de la jalousie, je ne l&#39;aime pas, c&#39;est tout. C&#39;est subjectif naturellement et je conçois que des personnes puissent aimer ton smiley mais ce n&#39;est pas mon cas.
En fait, il ne correspond pas à l&#39;idée que je me fais du lapin de Couly. C&#39;est aussi le cas de certains smileys que j&#39;ai dessiné et que je n&#39;aime pas beaucoup (ces deux là notamment :  ::happy2::  et  :^_^:  ).

----------


## NitroG42

ah ben tiens, et si tu faisais un smiley lapin censé être dessiné par tarace ? (ceux avec une moustache et l&#39;air con)

----------


## b0b0

> Ce n&#39;est pas de la jalousie, je ne l&#39;aime pas, c&#39;est tout. C&#39;est subjectif naturellement et je conçois que des personnes puissent aimer ton smiley mais ce n&#39;est pas mon cas.
> En fait, il ne correspond pas à l&#39;idée que je me fais du lapin de Couly. C&#39;est aussi le cas de certains smileys que j&#39;ai dessiné et que je n&#39;aime pas beaucoup (ces deux là notamment :  et  ).


je rigolais daeke  ::):

----------


## Snowman

> George Sable approves of this.


+1
JE sais pas pourquoi, je trouve que le smiley crée par b0b0 donne un côté vraiment plus triste que celui en mouvement.

----------


## b0b0

> +1
> JE sais pas pourquoi, je trouve que le smiley crée par b0b0 donne un côté vraiment plus triste que celui en mouvement.


il a un côté plus pleurnichard peut être

----------


## francou008

Je trouve également qu&#39;il y a plus d&#39;émotion dans le .
Un peu comme le chat dans Shrek, il est fixe, ne bouge pas, vous regarde au plus profond de vous même. (ou pas ©)

----------


## b0b0

> Je trouve également qu&#39;il y a plus d&#39;émotion dans le .
> Un peu comme le chat dans Shrek, il est fixe, ne bouge pas, vous regarde au plus profond de vous même. (ou pas ©)


exact, j&#39;ai pensais au chat dans shreck pour le faire, bien vu francou (pour une fois)

----------


## NitroG42

:&#39;(

(désolé c&#39;était pour comparer deux sec)

nan moi je préfére définitivement celui qui est animé.

----------


## half

J&#39;aime bien c&#39;est 2 là :  on a pas trop de smiley faché je vais en parler avec la rédac ^^

Merci pour toutes vos propositions

----------


## Sylvine

> J&#39;aime bien c&#39;est 2 là :  on a pas trop de smiley faché je vais en parler avec la rédac ^^
> 
> Merci pour toutes vos propositions


Comme par hazard le mien et celui de b0b0, aprés on va dire qu&#39;on peut en prendre qu&#39;un sur les 2, ça va faire de la competition et Threanor va nous bannir.

Sinon honnêtement pour le mien je me suis pas cassé le cul, j&#39;ai repris celui-là   ::mellow:: , avec paint je l&#39;ai mis en rouge et j&#39;ai modifié 2-3 pixels et puis basta.

Ah, et puis faut surtout integrer celui-là  !

----------


## francou008

> Ah, et puis faut surtout integrer celui-là  !


Yep, celui la il fait bien <strike>Snowman</strike> dérangé. C&#39;est celui qui remplacera le mrgreen!

----------


## Gunzen-R

Comme on a supprimé mes posts pour une raison obscure connue de Jésus, je le remet :

----------


## half

Je l&#39;ai mettré bien tous mais bon, il en faut pas trop je vais essayer de reduire à 2 pages de smiley dans les choix ^^

----------


## Jolaventur

y&#39;a pas à dire half c&#39;est un dude

----------


## b0b0

> J&#39;aime bien c&#39;est 2 là :  on a pas trop de smiley faché je vais en parler avec la rédac ^^
> 
> Merci pour toutes vos propositions


Half je t&#39;aime :tentative de corruption:  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

non bobo tu prefere les

----------


## El Gringo

> Je l&#39;ai mettré bien tous mais bon, il en faut pas trop je vais essayer de reduire à 2 pages de smiley dans les choix ^^


Et à deux fautes monstrueuses par pages aussi ? 

Edit : J&#39;ai profité de ce message pour chercher le smiley mignon souriant la tête inclinée, il est idéal pour ponctuer un message de connard comme celui ci... Comme vous pourrez le constater, je l&#39;ai trouvé mais je le garde pour moi. Le   ::happy2::   fait plutôt bien l&#39;affaire de toute façon.
Si tu veux gagner de la place par contre tu peux supprimer les smileys en double dans la liste (le  ::):  au moins). Y&#39;a le  :;):  qui est très moche aussi, et ^^ et XD qui se ressemblent beaucoup mais je crois que tout le monde ne partage pas mon avis.

----------


## NitroG42

ahhh ca bruuule ca brulleeeee mes yyyyyyeuuuuux
seigneur arrétay-leeeee.

Sinon ca serait bien de prendre un mr_green quand même, aussi difficile que soit le choix :D

----------


## Jolaventur

Oh le lèche boule

----------


## half

Okay je fait sa des que jeu peu ! Et j&#39;est prit des court pour l&#39;orthographes aussi, maintenent que je travaillent pour des journaliste.

----------


## El Gringo

> Okay je fait sa des que jeu peu !


S&#39;il te plait oui, c&#39;est urgent. Et tu serais gentil de me faire livrer une pizza quatre lardons à la redac&#39; et une bouteille de rouge, merci.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Okay je fait sa des que jeu peu ! Et j&#39;est prit des court pour l&#39;orthographes aussi, maintenent que je travaillent pour des journaliste.


et ben s&#39;pas gagné 

une pizz quatre lardon 
c&#39;est new ou alors juste sur Paname

----------


## George Sable

> Et tu serais gentil de me faire livrer une pizza quatre lardons à la redac&#39; et une bouteille de rouge, merci.


Mets-en deux, histoire d&#39;être sûr.

----------


## sissi

> Mets-en deux, histoire d&#39;être sûr.


Oh Georges,tu es si prévoyant!!!  ::lol::

----------


## spongebong

> Mets-en deux, histoire d&#39;être sûr.


Deux bouteilles de rouge, une pizza

GG

----------


## jofission

> . Y&#39;a le  qui est très moche aussi, (...)



Ouais il pourrait être mieux, mais je le trouve sympathique quand même.   ::ninja::

----------


## Snowman

Pareil.

Perso, le rouge j&#39;aime pas tellement, mais le vert, ça passe.

Sinon, celui de Sylvine serait bien pour "verreux".

----------


## Sylvine

> Sinon, celui de Sylvine serait bien pour "verreux".


Lequel?
Parce que moi j&#39;ai fais que le rouge (que tu ne semble pas aprecier (sale ordure j&#39;aurais ta peau)) et celui avec une auréole.
Celui qui tire un large sourire et que j&#39;utilise tous les 3 messages c&#39;est Daeke qui la fait.

----------


## Snowman

> Lequel?
> Parce que moi j&#39;ai fais que le rouge (que tu ne semble pas aprecier (sale ordure j&#39;aurais ta peau)) et celui avec une auréole.
> Celui qui tire un large sourire et que j&#39;utilise tous les 3 messages c&#39;est Daeke qui la fait.


Ah ok au temps pour moi.

Donc celui de Daeke serait à inclure, selon mon avis.

----------


## b0b0

:test: :b0b0: Ha bin ça marche pas  ::sad::

----------


## El Gringo

> Ouais il pourrait être mieux, mais je le trouve sympathique quand même.


Dans moche je voulais pas dire qu&#39;il était mal fait.

----------


## b0b0

> Dans moche je voulais pas dire qu&#39;il était mal fait.


moi y&#39;a ceux là que j&#39;aime pas trop 


 :;):   :P   :^_^:   ::blink::  
stou ! le reste est très bien

----------


## Jolaventur

> Deux bouteilles de rouge, une pizza


et pour Boulon deux pizza et une bouteille

----------


## b0b0

half

----------


## half

Ecoute b0b0 je comprends que tu y tiennes à ton smiley, je suis d&#39;accord aussi sur le faite qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas le même que  ::cry::  .

Mais je préfére en discuter avec les rédacteurs et refaire une refonte globale des smileys. En attendant insére le de la même façon.

----------


## Jolaventur

moi je prefere celui de Half 
il efait des petites goutte de mouillé en plus 

et paf 
Owned le B0B0

----------


## George Sable

Half

----------


## Niklaos

Je préfère aussi celui là :   ::cry::  

Mais j&#39;aime bien le lapin vert !

----------


## b0b0

Mais j&#39;ai rien dis moi, half tu me manquay, stou !

----------


## half

Mwarf je te rassure (et casque au passage) je ne compte pas faire le fantôme pour le site, dès que je peux ça va bucher dure ^^. Aprés il faut définir le dès que je peux.

----------


## NitroG42

> Aprés il faut définir le dès que je peux.


"Maintenant tout de suite sous mon bureau" ?

----------


## half

Pas avec la "chose d&#39;El Gringo" désolé

----------


## b0b0

> Mwarf je te rassure (et casque au passage) je ne compte pas faire le fantôme pour le site, dès que je peux ça va bucher dure ^^. Aprés il faut définir le dès que je peux.


[Un rire niais et bruyant s&#39;empare ici de moi ]  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> [Un rire niais et bruyant s&#39;empare ici de moi ]




Spoiler Alert! 


Half et Gaston Lagaffe, même combat.


 ::siffle::

----------


## b0b0

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Half et Gaston Lagaffe, même combat.




Spoiler Alert! 


En fait ça doit être une malédiction d&#39;être " Webadmin", on disparait dans les méandres d&#39;internet sans laisser de nouvelles, je plains le successeur de half, adieu half je t&#39;aimais bien malgrès tout 



Adieu half je t&#39;aimais bien
Adieu half je t&#39;aimais bien tu sais
On a chanté les mêmes vins
On a chanté les mêmes filles
On a chanté les mêmes chagrins

----------


## Anonyme1023

Half est encore en vie, il s&#39;amusait à fragué Ackboo et tous l&#39;monde avec sa tourelle de campeur sur TF2 hier...


Mais de mon point de vue, je trouves que le tiens et celui d&#39;Half ce ressemble un peu trop, mais celui d&#39;Half bouge, fais tomber des larmes, est tout triste. Le tien est statique et bouge pas... 

Mais moi je t&#39;aime quand même b0b0, mais pas ton smiley   ::siffle::

----------


## b0b0

> Mais moi je t&#39;aime quand même b0b0, mais pas ton smiley


même pas un petit peu ?  ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme1023

Bah la preuve, toi aussi t&#39;utilise le smiley de notre Dieu à tous : Half !

----------


## b0b0

> Bah la preuve, toi aussi t&#39;utilise le smiley de notre Dieu à tous : Half !


non la flemme d&#39;aller chercher l&#39;adresse, tout simplement

----------


## Guest

> Bah la preuve, toi aussi t&#39;utilise le smiley de notre Dieu à tous : Half !


De Daeke tu veux dire.

----------


## NitroG42

Pour info, j&#39;ai vu le nom [cpc]half avec l&#39;avatar de couille/emile zoulou, de la à s&#39;imaginer des choses cochonnes, il n&#39;y a qu&#39;une grand fosse remplie d&#39;hommes et de femmes nus faisant l&#39;amour comme des baytes, que je franchirai avec joie.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> il n&#39;y a qu&#39;une grand fosse remplie d&#39;hommes et de femmes nus faisant l&#39;amour comme des baytes, que je franchirai avec joie.


Sans t&#39;arrêter 5 minutes ?

----------


## jofission

> Bah la preuve, toi aussi t&#39;utilise le smiley de notre Dieu à tous : Half !



Moi je préfère le côté minimaliste de l&#39;oeuvre de b0b0. Le sentiment est suggéré plutôt qu&#39;évoqué. Il est plus en phase avec une réflexion sur soi alors que celui de Half tiens du produit commercial plus prompt à déclencher le sentiment et le spectaculaire.



Ou pas.  ::o:

----------


## Super Menteur

Apres la guerre du flood vous allez pas nous infliger la guerre des smileys j&#39;espère ?

----------


## Anonyme1023

> De Daeke tu veux dire.



Ouioui, c&#39;est ce que je voulais dire par là   ::siffle::

----------


## Daeke

> Moi je préfère le côté minimaliste de l&#39;oeuvre de b0b0. Le sentiment est suggéré plutôt qu&#39;évoqué. Il est plus en phase avec une réflexion sur soi alors que celui de Half tiens du produit commercial plus prompt à déclencher le sentiment et le spectaculaire.
> Ou pas.


J&#39;ai dessiné l&#39;ensemble des smileys avec le même but à chaque fois : reproduire une expression compréhensible et reconnaissable (à 1 ou 2 exceptions près). Il manquait un smiley triste et celui de b0b0 ne me paraissait pas remplir ce rôle. Quand je le regarde, j&#39;ai plus l&#39;impression de le voir dire "c&#39;est trop injuste" ou "je suis une victime !!!!" et même parfois "va chier !" plutôt que "c&#39;est triste".

Sinon contrairement à b0b0, j&#39;ai fait attention à ce que mes smileys passent correctement avec Internet Explorer 6 parce que oui, il est encore utilisé (notamment mon université et mon entreprise   ::ninja::  ).

Maintenant arrêtez de vous prendre le chou et utilisez celui que vous préférez (même si moi je préfère largement le mien).

----------


## b0b0

> Sinon contrairement à b0b0, j&#39;ai fait attention à ce que mes smileys passent correctement avec Internet Explorer 6 parce que oui, il est encore utilisé (notamment mon université et mon entreprise   ).


ça say tray mal

----------


## Sylvine

> Internet Explorer 6 parce que oui, il est encore utilisé (notamment mon université et mon entreprise   ).


Et par des utilisateurs ayant une très bonne réputation sur ce forum.
 :B):

----------


## b0b0

> Et par des utilisateurs ayant une très bonne réputation sur ce forum.


Non je ne l&#39;utilise pas

----------


## Snowman

> Et par des utilisateurs ayant une très bonne réputation sur ce forum.


Mouihahahahahaha

Oh pardon, c&#39;était pas une blague ? 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Mouihahahahahaha
> 
> Oh pardon, c&#39;était pas une blague ?




 :B):

----------


## b0b0

> 


photoshop

----------

